# MAJ 2.0 iPod touch gratuit - Comment faire



## rlp22 (25 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour.

J'ai, vous l'aurez compris, un iPod touch. Je l'ai depuis la 1ère heure. Je l'ai donc eu avec la version 1.1.0 du logiciel. J'ai par la suite jailbreaké mon ipod et fait les MAJ jusqu'à la 1.1.4.

La version 2.0 du logiciel, comme vous le savez, est disponible depuis juillet, mais payer 8 Euros pour l'avoir me paraît excessif.

Je cherche donc un moyen, par l'intermédiare de "l'installer" dans l'iPod de télécharger la 2.0. Mais pour cela, il me faudrait la "source" qui me permettrait de choper la 2.0.

Alors si quelqu'un a une source à rentrer dans INSTALLER, qu'il me la donne, je vous en prie, j'ai hâte de faire cette MAJ.

Merci d'avance.
Rlp22

PS : je sais qu'il y a des méthodes par téléchargement sur ordinateur et par restauration mais je les connais et je ne veux pas de ces méthodes car il faudra que je  rejailbreak mon ipod après et que je remette tous mes morceaux : la galère.


----------



## fandipod (25 Juillet 2008)

Je te conseille pas de pirater la maj 2.0 je connais des gens qui ont eu des problèmes avec  cette version!!!!! Je ne vise personne:rateau: et qui on tété obligé de remmetre la 1.1.4!!!!

Voilà Bonne journée




Fandipod


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2008)

belle entrée en matière pour un premier message !
un seul message et déjà une demande de piratage.

bravo !

ps : le piratage n'est pas plus tolérable chez ceux qui ont déjà beaucoup écrit sur ces forums&#8230;


----------



## fandipod (25 Juillet 2008)

Dsl je comprends pas ton ps!!!!!! Je rappelle que je n'ai jamais piraté une version d'itouch!!!!!!!


----------



## rlp22 (25 Juillet 2008)

En réalité, l'acte en lui même est du piratage mais ce que je veux, c'est juste conserver ma musique et mon jailbreak. Car si je paye la MAJ, adieu le jailbreak, il sera supprimé de l'ipod et ce sera une galère pour le remettre. 

Mon But premier n'est pas d'éviter de payer 7.99 Euros mais d'éviter de tout perdre (musique + jailbreak avec la méthode sur Mac et Jailbreak en payant la MAJ)


----------



## fandipod (25 Juillet 2008)

En plus je crois que le jaibreak de la version 2.0 est pas super il ma semblait entendre qu'il apportait des bugs!!!!!! Perso je ne pense pas que la 2.0 soit nécessaire!!!!Mais bon chacun pense comme il veut!!!!!!



Voilà...

Fandipod


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2008)

rlp22 a dit:


> En réalité, l'acte en lui même est du piratage mais ce que je veux, c'est juste conserver ma musique et mon jailbreak. Car si je paye la MAJ, adieu le jailbreak, il sera supprimé de l'ipod et ce sera une galère pour le remettre.
> 
> Mon But premier n'est pas d'éviter de payer 7.99 Euros mais d'éviter de tout perdre (musique + jailbreak avec la méthode sur Mac et Jailbreak en payant la MAJ)




Je crois pas que tu aies beaucoup d'excuses:
ta musique, tu l'as dans ton ordinateur et si ce n'est pas le cas, ça doit être facile de la remettre ;
Perdre ton jailbreak: s'il est indispensable, pourquoi s'emmerder à passer à la 2.0, qui n'apporte pas grand chose de son côté?

Tu peux aussi faire les choses proprement: tu attends tranquillement le jailbreak de la 2.0. Lorsqu'il sort, tu paies ta 2.0 comme tout le monde et tu jailbreakes si nécessaire pour avoir tout le reste (le jailbreak va certainement perdre progressivement son intérêt, d'ailleurs)


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2008)

Ce que tu demandes est d'une part illégale et d'autre part impossible.

On ne peut installer la MAJ 2.0 sans effacer l'iPod. 

C'est comme vouloir garder Windows 3.11 sur un PC en y installant Vista.

De plus, ta demande concerne à la base une demande de piratage du nouveau système puisque tu estimes trop cher la mise à jour. 

Je ne ferme pas ton fil pour le moment, mais attentions aux dérives.


----------



## fandipod (25 Juillet 2008)

Il a raison tu n'as pas le droit de faire ça mais si tu veux télécharger la 2.0 et que tu veux remettre tes chansons sur ton pc ou mac télécharge yamipod sous windows ou senuti si tu es sous mac!!!!!!! 

Voilà



fandipod


----------



## Petira (25 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Je te conseille pas de pirater la maj 2.0 je connais des gens qui ont eu des problèmes avec  cette version!!!!! Je ne vise personne:rateau: et qui on tété obligé de remmetre la 1.1.4!!!!
> 
> Voilà Bonne journée
> 
> ...



Tu parles de moi???

nan sans rire...meme non pirater cette version pu la merde !!!
Une 1.1.4 jailbreaker est bcp mieu en plus ds la 2.0 les appli son nul !


----------



## Petira (25 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Ce que tu demandes est d'une part illégale et d'autre part impossible.
> 
> On ne peut installer la MAJ 2.0 sans effacer l'iPod.
> 
> ...



On peu sa !!! En dual boot !!

Alors quand on sais pas on parle pas !


----------

